# My FCG is hyped up on Monster Energy



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I picked up a icecream maker from my local thrift store for 2.00 (I couldent pass it up) the motor on it has great torque but is about 4 times faster than I really want, I decided to build a FCG rig and test it to see how it worked anyway

My wife came out to see what I was doing and asked me if the ghost had gotten into my Monster Energy stash  , he cranks pretty fast, was totally worth it for 2.00 but the question I had was..

Is there anyway I could lower the speed of this motor without adding larger gears? I have heard rumblings about using lower voltage to reduce the speed of a motor, so I used one of my old PC power supplies and applied 5 and 12v with no result, anyone have any advice? 

If I could get him looking like he was in a slow run instead of a sprint, it would be great. :googly:


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

i think u could wire in a dimmer switch into the plug. I did this on a drill that was a set speed and was spinning to fast for a prop i was doing. I wired a dimmer switch in right before the plug and just turned the speed down that way. plus they only cost a few bucks at HD.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

A dimmer is what I use as well.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

ScareShack said:


> i think u could wire in a dimmer switch into the plug. I did this on a drill that was a set speed and was spinning to fast for a prop i was doing. I wired a dimmer switch in right before the plug and just turned the speed down that way. plus they only cost a few bucks at HD.


Thats a great idea, totally worth the time/effort to see if it works.
I never would have thought of using a dimmer switch in a million years, thanks for the tip!

Is there a specific type of dimmer switch I need to use? (stupid question, but I better ask)


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

not really sure, I just get the cheap ones.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Installed a cheap dimmer, it reduces the speed of the motor, but also reduces the power of it also.

My ghost was made out of that nylon netting stuff to make it as light as possible and to get the speed I want, there isnt enough power left to crank it.

Thanks for the suggestion, looks like I will either leave him as is or spend some money on a good motor. I wish there was a good, low price option for FCG motors on the web, not sure I can talk my wife into letting me spend 50.00 for one.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Have you tried a windshield wiper motor? I've heard folks use those for thier FCG with great success, and they're very cheap.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Have you tried a windshield wiper motor? I've heard folks use those for thier FCG with great success, and they're very cheap.


I didnt give it much thought, I figured I would have the same issues with it being to fast, I dont think I realized that others had used one with thier FCG.

I think ill buy one from monsterguts, worse case, if I dont end up using it for my FCG, it will be used for something else.

Thanks Doc!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You might find a good deal at your auto parts store, save on shipping, or go to the junkyard and excise one from a wreck really cheap!


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I guess it doesnt matter which type of wiper motor it is? just whatever is cheapest?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

ya, jsut check out your local junk yard. I bet you could get a wiper motor for about 5 bucks.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

*wiper motor*

Here's a cheap one...

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2007083020410696&catname=&qty=1&item=5-1368


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

20.00 at walmart for a rotisserie motor runs around 2-3 rpms----on the dimmer switch there are 2 kinds one cheapy runs lights --2nd run cieling fans any where between 15 - 30 bucks


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

A ceiling fan dimmer would probably work best, it should handle the higher amperage of the motor over a dimmer for lights


----------



## propmastertucson (May 20, 2007)

Use a rotary dial dimmer switch. The touch type reset to the lowest setting if the power is shut off. The rotary will stay a set. You can get them at Harbor Fright for around $2.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

pyro said:


> 20.00 at walmart for a rotisserie motor runs around 2-3 rpms----on the dimmer switch there are 2 kinds one cheapy runs lights --2nd run cieling fans any where between 15 - 30 bucks


Ive hit all my local walmarts, they dont seem to carry them around here. thanks for the suggestion

And yeah, I bought the cheapest dimmer I could find (4.00) it is for lighting so mabey thats the issue, its a rotary style dimmer. if I were to need to spend anymore money, I think I would just cut my losses and buy a better motor that was more sutible.

Ill make sure to take a video of him before I change the motor (if I do) im sure it will give everyone a good laugh.


----------

